

Why I’m returning my iPad mini - stevoyoung
http://venturebeat.com/2012/11/07/why-im-returning-my-ipad-mini/

======
rdl
This is quite possibly the finest linkbait article I've seen in a long time.
:) (tldr: returning the base model because it's SO AWESOME that he wants a
higher end version).

